# Where to find GBA flashcard



## Ceeder (Mar 3, 2013)

I  am on the lookout for a* gba flashcard* for my *gba sp*
I concurred from other threads on this website that *ez flash IV* is the best choice
But I dont think there are many websites having it in stock right now
Can you suggest me a legit website to buy it from?
Or can you suggest some alternative?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 3, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/where-to-find-gba-flashcard.343903/

Did you really need to post that thread again?


----------



## Ceeder (Mar 3, 2013)

im sorry 
accidentally reposted


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 3, 2013)

Ceeder said:


> im sorry
> accidentally reposted


 
Accidently reposted 45 minutes later? Yeah right


----------



## Snailface (Mar 3, 2013)

GBA flashcards have became very rare in the last year or so. You may have to try ebay for a used one.


----------



## 160R (Mar 5, 2013)

Ceeder said:


> I am on the lookout for a* gba flashcard* for my *gba sp*
> I concurred from other threads on this website that *ez flash IV* is the best choice
> But I dont think there are many websites having it in stock right now
> Can you suggest me a legit website to buy it from?
> Or can you suggest some alternative?


 
Stock for EZ-Flash IV? Really? 

Just was commenting in other thread about a store, and the product I purchased was EZ Flash IV 

Check www.chollomedia.es, I did the genuine test and the ones sold there are new and genuine 

They do ship worldwide.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 6, 2013)

Snailface said:


> GBA flashcards have became very rare in the last year or so. You may have to try ebay for a used one.


I havnt been able to find one on there, flashcart listing get pulled quickly


----------



## Another World (Mar 9, 2013)

Ceeder said:


> Can you suggest me a legit website to buy it from?



http://www.realhotstuff.hk/EZ-Flash-IV-Flashcard_p_76.html

you should grab one quickly. the rumor is that ez flash has discontinued the card.

-another world


----------

